# Who owns the last GTO made



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

After reading I found that the last Monaro/HSV/VZ was sold as a 2006 Pontiac GTO and sent to the United States. I wonder who owns it------Danfigg


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Here it is, but I am unaware who the owner is.


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

a Ford collector in Australia bought it at a hefty price.

The Real Last Monaro Built Is A Pontiac GTO


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

danfigg said:


> After reading I found that the last Monaro/HSV/VZ was sold as a 2006 Pontiac GTO and sent to the United States. I wonder who owns it------Danfigg





bvqsmgto said:


> a Ford collector in Australia bought it at a hefty price.
> 
> The Real Last Monaro Built Is A Pontiac GTO


The last Holden Monaro was built 4 months before the last Pontiac GTO. As quoted from the above link.



> Earlier this year, Holden auctioned the last coupe to wear a Monaro badge and a Queensland Ford collector paid $187,900 for the car. The proceeds went to charity.
> 
> However, after the last Monaro-badged vehicle was made, Holden's Adelaide factory continued to build the two-door coupe in various guises until 9.37pm on June 14. The cars were exported as a batch of Pontiac GTOs a few days later. The final vehicle was the 40,808th Pontiac GTO built.


The last Pontiac GTO is part of the GM Heritage Collection and was not offerred for sale. See link below for list of cars they put up for auction in 09.

GM To Auction Near-Classics From Corporate Museum


----------

